# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  ¿Como Descubriste que Querias Ser Mago?

## charliebulsara

En mi caso, siempre, desde chico quise ser artista de escena. hasta mi adolescencia me debatia internamente si queria ser Actor o Estrella de Rock, ja ja , los dos géneros me apasionaban enormemente; incluso incursioné en en los mismos, estudie teatro, música y en reiteradas ocasiones actue en escenarios y recitales.
Pero desde lo mas profundo siempre vivi en un mundo de quimeras en el cual queria transformar lo imposible en real, desafiar las leyes naturales...
Seguramente David Copperfield a fines de los 90's fue una gran influencia para despertar mis mayores intereses por la magia, marcó mi adolescencia en gran medida. 
Descubri hace unos años que el ilusionismo es el arte contiene los recursos que satisface todas mis espectativas emocionales, y eleva a lo mas alto mis potenciales creativos. 

y en tu caso, ¿como descubriste que querias ser mago?

----------


## ignoto

Pueeees...Un dia no sabía qué quería ser y me dije a mi mismo:
"Algo tendrás que ser. Albañil, bombero, pocero, abogado, cirujano o cualquier cosa."

Me decidí por "cualquier cosa" y en ello estoy.

----------


## el gran dani

yo empece con la tipica cajita de magia borras y desde que la tube de pequeño me ha encantado la magia,bueno estuve unos años parado sin leer ningun libro ,sin cojer una baraja pero ahora aqui estoy otra vez,ahora solo me falta quitarme el miedo escenico por que no me atrevo a salir en ningun lado me tiembla todo bueno saludos a todos

----------


## Marvill

Pues es que como no se cantar, ni bailar, ni tocar un instrumento me dije pos ale esto que parece facil  :Wink:   juas juas juas

----------


## Adriancico

Para mí fue un proceso largo

Yo también tuve una caja de magia borrás, aunque hace tantos años de eso que ya no me acuerdo de lo que hacía con ella...

Desde que puedo recordar me han fascinado las cartas, recuerdo que de crío vi una escena de "El Golpe" en la que Paul Newman (bueno, más bien un mago del que sólo se le veían las manos :-)) hacía algunos manejos con una baraja que me dejaron impresionado. Me puse el video una docena de veces y no paré hasta que pude hacer los cortes falsos que se veían en pantalla (el second deal me venía un poquito grande :-)) Me gustaban mucho (y me siguen gustando) las florituras de todo tipo.

Unos años después vi en una librería los libros de Técnica Cartomágica de Marré y pensé que si aprendía las técnicas podría hacer magia (sí, ya lo se, pero era joven y no sabía nada de este mundillo).

Ahora, después de unos diez años sin hacer nada con las cartas, he descubierto el Canuto y este foro, y es lo que me ha hecho definitivamente querer ser mago.

Saludos

----------


## sisly

Pues cuando era pequeño me encantaba ver a los magos en la tele, lo tipico :D 
Despues a mi hermana le regalaron el Magia Borras, ai ya me interese un poco mas, y luego intente buscar mas informacion en internet, como no encontre nada lodeje correr...
Hasta que un amigo se quedo con nosotros haciendo un backPalm... 
Eso me recordo lo mucho que me gustaba, y hai si, me compre mi primer libro mis barajas...  :Wink:

----------


## chikilint

Bueno, primero decir que no quiero ser mago jejeje, solo lo hago como hobby (vease, el que juega al futbol pero no quiere ser futbolista, ejemplo tonto)El caso que primero fue como curiosidad, querer saber como se hacen esos juegos que dejan loca a la gente y mas adelante pense "¿Y porque no lo hago yo?" y de ahi.... hasta ahora.

Saludos.

PD:he leido que practicamente todos habeis tenido el magia borras, una pregunta (espero que no me mateis) ¿Que viene en el magia borras? es que nunca lo he visto, ¿Son juegos para niños? ¿Que tal esta?...thanks

----------


## Blakito

Pues yo siempre desde pequeño he querido ser artista.

No por ser el centro de atención, sino por pasarlo bien y entretener.

He actuado en algun festival típico de los del cole que no viene nadie (sólo 300 personas  :Lol: ) cantando y bailando Michael Jackson, concretamente, Billie Jean, y cuando he hecho el Moonwalk toda la gente se puso de pié y se volvió loca..._(modestia a parte  )_ fuí el único del concurso que consiguió esa reacción  :Oops:  ....(lástima que no pasara de fase  :Lol: ) y alguna peripecia artística más...y al ver la tele, a Copperfield, y al ver el festival de Magos no País das Marabillas I, con 12 años, quedé  :shock:, y sabía que dedicaría mi vida a este arte sin comparación que es la Magia.

Es por ello que mis juegos los adorne con la charla de una manera "bonita", que transmita y deje algo que pensar a los que la ven, si al final del día las personas piensan "Ese chaval...." habré cumplido mi objetivo.


En fin, Soñar es gratis, ¿no?  :Wink: .

----------


## Triple H

> Para mí fue un proceso largo
> Desde que puedo recordar me han fascinado las cartas, recuerdo que de crío vi una escena de "El Golpe" en la que Paul Newman (bueno, más bien un mago del que sólo se le veían las manos :-)) hacía algunos manejos con una baraja que me dejaron impresionado. Me puse el video una docena de veces y no paré hasta que pude hacer los cortes falsos que se veían en pantalla (el second deal me venía un poquito grande :-)) Me gustaban mucho (y me siguen gustando) las florituras de todo tipo.
> 
> Saludos


Ya somos dos, cuando vi esa película tendría 12 años y recuerdo que me quede embobado mirando la pantalla los próximos 10 minutos sin decir nada, para mi fue increíble, y la verdad es que no hace magia pero impresiona como tal.

De hecho una de mis rutinas a las que tengo mas aprecio es parecida, es una aparición de ases de una baraja prestada de manera muy vistosa, simulando un fallo en el último as y transformándolo. Luego los pierdo mezclo y me los reparto en una mano de póker, la gente después de la aparición del segundo as se suele quedar callada y con la boca abierta.

Cada vez que veo asi al público al que actúo recuerdo como me impresionó a mi eso, lo que me da ganas de mejorar para duplicar esa sensación.

----------


## Prinz

Pues yo...Cuando era pequeño (si, todavia tengo 13 años...pero mañana ya 14 asi que... :117: ) siempre quise la caja esa de Magia Borras pero mis padres jamas me la compraron asi que deje la magia a un lado...

Tras ver la serie "Compañeros" el personaje de Luismi volvio a recordarme lo que me gustaba la magia, ademas de que poco mas tarde vi un video de Cyril Takayama que me impresiono aun mas (Aparte de que me siento Japones...ya me vereis jugando en la Seleccion Nipona  :117: ). Y asi es como me adentre en este mundo...ahora mismo solo practico unos pocos trucos de esos que se aprenden cuando eres pequeño en el colegio...A ver si mañana me cae de regalo el "Cartomagia Fundamental" :D

----------


## Raicon

> ...
> 
> Tras ver la serie "Compañeros" el personaje de Luismi volvio a recordarme lo que me gustaba la magia, 
> 
> ...


Eso si que era una serie!!!
Yo empezé con 8 o 9 años, que la caja de disney, luego paso a ser la borras y mas tarde la de magic circle pero ahi lo deje con 12 años se me quedó pequeña y no supe continuar pero desde hace un tiempo a esta parte entre en este gran foro y me enganché definitivamente a lo que considero practicamente un vicio.
Saludos.

----------


## potey_10

> Pues es que como no se cantar, ni bailar, ni tocar un instrumento me dije pos ale esto que parece facil   juas juas juas


Pues yo se cantar, tocar un intrumento, y ... bueno bailar no  :117: .. pero no sirve de na!!!  jaja no ay salida por ahi, y buen aqui estamos aprendiendo un poco de arte..

----------


## PKZ

Yo tenía mi cajita de Magia Borras como todos xD, y pase mis risas con ellas y un tiempo después me aburri y lo deje.

Hasta que en un crucero al que fui, contrataron a un mago que iba por las mesas haciendo cartomagia y a la gente que se encontraba si llevaban barajas pues se las pedía y hacia sus rutinas.

Y cuando me vio pilló mi baraja y hizo unas rutinas de Ases increíble y dije, tengo que aprender magia y aquí estoy xD.

Un Saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi fue que en la fábrica estaba en la cinta de abogado. Pero alguien se apiadó de mi ente y me cambió a la de in-ge-ni-e-ro.
 El problema es que hubo un fallo de software y acabé en una cinta abandonada hacía años que ponía algo así como "intentos de".
 Y quedé como intento de mago, intento de músico, intento de escritor, intento de informático, intento de fotógrafo, intento de poeta...

----------


## Mindcraft

Bien, yo empece en esto de la magia a los 7 u 8 años cuando me compraron una caja de juegos de magia que venden en las jugueterias, pero luego lo deje de lado, hasta hace no mucho cuando vi en la television el programa Mindfreak de Criss Angel y pense: Si este tipo puede leer mentes, desaparecer objetos y demas ¿Por que yo no? Luego segui viendo en internet     trucos de Copperfield, David Stone y otros muchos y cada vez me apasionaba mas esto.Comence a comprar libros y DVDs y ahora estoy muy entusiasmado siempre que practico trucos para presentarlos   :Lol:  .

----------


## mariio

empecé haciendo teatro,y un día por mi cumpleaños me llevaron a la sala houdini,ese día,me enamoré de la magia

----------


## didacbj

¿como?
no lo se,
¿cuando?
tanpoco,

la verdad, no se porque empece ha  hacer magia, a los 7 años me regalaron un juego de magia, uno llamado mrs. Kreepy, aunque lo utilice un tiempo y me olbide del asunto.
Pero...
Un dia me levante por la mañana y me puse delante del ordenador, y me dije que puedo hacer?¿? y no se me ocurrio otra cosa que poner en google, magia, desde ese mismo instante me volvi a enamorar de este arte, poco a poco fui encontrando cosas, el foro y tiendamagia asi fue como me enganche,
mi primer juego fue con un dvd, de el año de la tos, que me dejaron y ahora ya llevo 10 meses con la magia y espero durar mucho mas


saludos

----------


## Marvill

Bueno ahora en serio, La verdad es que cuando era pequeñito, y todavía programaban grandes espectáculos de magia en la televisión, vi a un mago que hacia desaparecer un bastón en un periódico, y hacia aparecer cosas con una sonrisa en los labios... (bien la verdad es que mi memoria no llega a tanto y quiero creer que era Fred Kaps el mago que vi, mas que nada por que si estoy seguro de lo del bastón) cogí el palo de una escoba de juguete de mi hermana la lié en un periódico y por supuesto no desapareció pero en navidades, sin yo pedirlo apareció un magia borras entre los regalos y eso si que me pareció magia, tenia 8 años y desde entonces...

----------


## Arnau

por pura magia

----------


## Alduko

Fui un día a mendoza y habia un amigo uqe hacia magia y pense si el lo hace porque yo no? si siempre me ha gustado me compre el canuto y ahi empezo todo, hoy llevo 1 año y medio en la magia y mi amigo el que hacia ya no hace más.

----------


## Albertini

Yo realmente busco algo con lo que pueda intentar luchar con el stress y la ansiedad, y al mismo tiempo poder apredenr a hacer algo que me guste. Realmente no quiero aprender a ser un Mago profesional, con pasar un buen rato y aparender algun juego me vale.

----------


## drakulka

yo, como muchos,empece a los 4 años con el magia borras.con eso estuve 2 años "perfeccionando" cada juego.a los 6 me compraron 2 d´lite y hacia cosas increibles.y a los8 me compraron esto es magia y fue ahi donde decidi dedicarme a cartomagia.ahora, como dije en mi presentacion, actuo en centros culturales en madrid y suele venir bastante gente(donde lo hago el aforo es de 50 personas)y aqui sigo, esperando roberto light :twisted:

----------


## drakulka

yo, como muchos,empece a los 4 años con el magia borras.con eso estuve 2 años "perfeccionando" cada juego.a los 6 me compraron 2 d´lite y hacia cosas increibles.y a los8 me compraron esto es magia y fue ahi donde decidi dedicarme a cartomagia.ahora, como dije en mi presentacion, actuo en centros culturales en madrid y suele venir bastante gente(donde lo hago el aforo es de 50 personas)y aqui sigo, esperando roberto light :twisted:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo a los 3 años decidí ser Houdini (aunque no se como se me metió eso en la cabeza desde tan pequeño), luego quedó patente que el escapismo no era lo mio  :117:  y una cosa llevó a la otra y hasta ahora.

----------


## shark

Yo empece bastantante antes de nacer.

Concretamente unos 3 años antes. 
Me lei el erdnase en arameo, pero me supo a poco, así que me dedique esos 3 años a memorizar la mnmonica de aronson en 23 idiomas. 

Con eso estuve unos dos dias, el resto del tiempo lo dedique a construir grandes ilusiones con saliva y madera de balsa.

Nada más nacer me puse a hacer manipulación con botellas de tequila, unos 3 dias, hasta que lo hacia a la perfección y causaba admiración en propios y estraños.

Luego (el 4º dia) me aprendi la tarbell entera y ensaye todos sus juegos unas 20.000 veces......

Con dos años hacia faros perfectas con ladrillos de cara vista...

pd: ¿en que libro sale la mnemonica?
pd: aqui sigo esperando mi primera baraja de poker (se llaman asi?)


(es que me lo ponen a huevo)  :evil:

(lo siento señores moderadores, hoy no he podido más...)

----------


## ignoto

> yo, como muchos,empece a los 4 años con el magia borras.con eso estuve 2 años "perfeccionando" cada juego.a los 6 me compraron 2 d´lite y hacia cosas increibles.y a los8 me compraron esto es magia y fue ahi donde decidi dedicarme a cartomagia.ahora, como dije en mi presentacion, actuo en centros culturales en madrid y suele venir bastante gente(donde lo hago el aforo es de 50 personas)y aqui sigo, esperando roberto light :twisted:


¿Te compran el que es uno de los dos mejores libros de teoría mágica del mundo y eso te hace deicirte por la cartomagia?

Eso me lo tienes que explicar porque no lo capto.

----------


## Isra

Pues aunque yo no tengo antecedentes tan temprano, bueno si que tuve la caja de borras....., tampoco memorizaba libros como si fuera el mismisimo cortocircuito ( que habrá sido de aquella bellísima persona?), pero desde que me convertí en el padrino de una personita decidí que tendría que aportarle algo a su vida ( en plan hacerla pasar vergüenza cuando su tío la persiga con cartas por todos lados etc ) y al empezar poquito a poco me fui enganchando a la cara de sorpresa y las risas que suele provocar estas cosas tan curiosas como los efectos de magia.

----------


## Juandi

En mi caso lo tengo claro. Fue durante la emisión de los programas “Tiempo de Magia” de Julio Carabias y Juan Tamariz los domingos por la tarde hace un buen porrón de años. Me dije: “Yo tengo que aprender a hacer esas cosas”.

Y aquí sigo intentándolo.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Juandi

> ¿Te compran el que es uno de los dos mejores libros de teoría mágica del mundo y eso te hace deicirte por la cartomagia?
> 
> Eso me lo tienes que explicar porque no lo capto.


Pues sí. Eso es lo que tiene el Moliné. ¿No te habías dado cuenta?

(¡Recorcho! Acabo de escribirlo y no me hago atrás. Acabo de picar en una de las guasas de Ignoto. Nadie es perfecto.)

----------


## Jorlando

Un día en la ducha, resbalé y me di un golpe muy fuerte en la cabeza.  Me llevaron a urgencias y tras una larga temporada de análisis y observación, llegaron a la conclusión de que mi estado era irreversible. 

Luego me pasé unos meses en un centro especial de reacondicionamento mental, dirigido por un médico que hablaba con un fuerte acento balcánico. Sus métodos consistían en inyectarte cantidades masivas de tranquilizantes en el brazo derecho, compensadas con cantidades masivas de estimulantes inyectados en el brazo izquierdo. Eso, unido a una fuerte campaña de privación de sueño, y el pase intensivo de vídeos de Cuarto Milenio, hicieron que mi percepción de la realidad se resquebrajase hasta límites insospechados por la psiquiatría convencional.

Una vez que hube adquirido la estabilidad emocional del emperador Calígula (la frase es de Woody Allen) ya sólo me quedaba acabar con una baraja en la mano. Y así hasta hoy.

----------


## Tanthalas

Me realaron de pequeño el juego de magia mr. creepy. Cuando crecí mi primo me enseñó un par de trucos básicos con cartas y monedas. Y lo cierto es que hasta hace casi dos años no se me ocurrió dedicarle tanto tiempo como ahora. El caso es que volví a coger el hobby de la magia tras estar en la cafetería con unos compañeros de clase, hacerles un par de trucos y tras ver que les gustaron me propuse aprender en serio este arte.

----------


## Salduba

Corria el año 1981 y mis padres me regalaron un libro de magia con juegos simples, al año siguiente un paquete de magia tipo magia borras (el magia borras no habia salido),.  Desde entonces no paro de hacer juegos.

Aunque desde hace un par de años me dedico mas a la manipulacion, que es la especialidad que mas me gusta.

Un saludo

----------


## Marvill

perdona pero el magia borras es un juego de principio de los 70, yo dije que me regalaron uno con 8 años, y nací en el 70 ademas, mira este enlace :
http://www.teacuerdas.com/nostalgia-...agiaborras.htm 

venga un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

Siempre me ha gustado la magia, desde los 6 años hago el truco de 21 cartas de 3 montoncitos, pero me compraron una guitarra y lo deje correr, pero hace poco, un amigo mio me hizo un truco con una Svengali, y flipe en colores, desde ese dia, volvi a mis habitos, y bueno hay estoy, intentando aprender mas.

salu2

----------

